# HAKUMA-Formen im Aktionsangebot....



## HAKUMA (22. Januar 2009)

*Bis Sonntag, den 25. Januar, alle HAKUMA-Bleigussformen und passenden Edelstahlösen im Aktionsangebot! *

*Gleich von hier auf die Angebots-Seite klicken....*


----------

